# European roofing



## Shal_Oh (8 mo ago)

Hi all! 

I have seen a thread comparing US roofing to Europe, I wanted to ask a few specific questions about this.

How are roofs measured in Europe - using drones, getting on the roof, counting criss/cross tiles, etc, ?
Do roofers use CRMs?
Are there more establishments or enterprises?

TIA
Shal


----------

